# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Conferences >  Find us at Inside3DPrinting

## Eddie

If you are attending, be sure to find us!  We will be at the conference all day on April 3-4.  We will be conducting interviews, and taking photos for our Facebook page.  Be sure to find us to get your photo taken!  Both Brian and I will be there checking out what everyone has to offer.
Eddie

----------


## Solidabble

I had the chance to meet Eddie and Brian at the expo.  Great guys!  Thanks for taking the time to speak with me.

----------


## Pattycakes

I wish I knew you guys were going.  I was there as well.  Probably bumped into you.  Your photo looks a bit familiar.   :Smile:

----------

